# CZ 75 Tactical Sport Orange



## nomad1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Recently purchased the above gun and it came 3 recoil springs wondered why and which one to use?


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Hah! Great idea, but I too wonder why it was done. (In my old 1911, I used them to control POI with different loads {fixed sights, y'know}.


----------



## ARMARIN (Apr 8, 2017)

Different spring powers are for tuning different weight heads and powder loads all you are doing is destroying your pistol firing full loads with a low power spring

The different spring powers allow the gun to operate with different PF, but I've also heard that the heavy spring in the CZ-75 is suited to +P loads, so if that's the case, the heavy 16lb spring is overkill for the standard factory loads that most people shoot, so unless you're shooting hot loads then you can drop it down to 11lbs. I don't think it's destroying the gun, because unless the steel is subjected to forces greater than the yield strength, the number of cycles it can handle before it has fatigue stress is very high, near infinite. Adding the rubber buffer in there also helps reduce the impact force dramatically, but that's probably not even required, I haven't heard of any CZ-75 frame fracturing due to hot loads. So I think using lighting springs has benefits to reducing recoil, in addition to being used with lighter PFs.

Have a good cigar and regards
ARMARIN


----------

